# More coming later today...



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 22, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Flying back to my honeymoon

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I’m heading back to France to be with my family, I had a good time at Photokina. In 2012, I will definitely be there all week. There’s so much to cover.</span></strong></p>
<p>I’ll post more from the show later today.</p>
<p>Thanks to everyone I met there. The guys from<a href="http://www.akam.no/"> akam.no</a>, <a href="http://www.digifotopro.nl/">digifotopro.nl</a> and Canon Norway were all great.</p>
<p><span style="color: #ff0000;"><strong>c<span style="color: #000000;">r</span></strong></span></p>
```


----------



## calabros (Sep 22, 2010)

am I first one who eager too see you and your wife in a photo?


----------

